# Conroe, TX - F 3yr., LH, HW+



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>I got a post with the prettiest little girl and NO other info other than she is in the pound here: 

*<span style="color: #FF0000">Montgomery Animal Service Center
8535 State Hwy 242
Conroe, Texas 77385
936- 442- 7738 or: 281- 689- 3133
Fax: 936- 442- 7739
</span>*










I've been searching the web and they have NO site for adoptions. They are high kill and low conscience. If there is anyone in TX who can save her, she would sure appreciate it.
</span>


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

oh my, she is adorable!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

I received this and and have the phone number if anyone is interested in talking with Amanda. 
"This cute black and tan has a few more days, I have only spent a few minutes with her and don't have any further information on her. I know she is young, kinda dorky and typical teenage quirky, "talks" to you with her paws which are quite large. After about five minutes she settles down for her photo shoot and makes all sorts of adorable faces as she studies the camera inquisitvely.

I can make a trip up to the shelter tomorrow to take her out of her kennel and test her. I'll ask for HW test as well. She appears healthy and her eyes are bright and shiny, her face dances with expression.

You can see her photos and kennel numbers here - I believe her picture is on page two or three currently http://www.flickr.com/photos/mocoshelterphotos/

Please feel free to call me-Amanda

Debbie-PM me for number


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

I got the email too. She is adorable. Hoping someone can save her, she's just too cute. That's a face for Hollywood! Anyone got any connections?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

UPDATE:

Ananda says she's probably about 3 yrs. old and had at least one litter of puppies. She is also a strong HW positive. Good with dogs, curious about cats.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

She is so adorable, love the head tilt.


----------



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

No way she is 3 years old!! That's a puppy face! 

I'm positive that she is being confused with the older GSD who was in the email I got along with her. That girl was not full GSD so I didn't post her here.

Pray that the change in title doesn't cost her her life.


----------



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

A bump for you little one.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

Very confusing!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, TX - URGENT! Young LH Female!*

Bump


----------

